# Cca wraps pics



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

CCA WRAPS is now on Facebook.


----------



## Schmucky (Feb 18, 2005)

*Sent email ...*

Just making sure you received it before the cutoff date, Thanks John (schmucky).


----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

ttt. mailing mine in this week


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

:mg::mg::mg:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

When will you be mailing out the info on the wraps?

I do not have a facebook account.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

There are some nice looking wraps, can't wait to see some more!


----------



## Flat Line (Oct 2, 2009)

asa1485 said:


> When will you be mailing out the info on the wraps?
> 
> I do not have a facebook account.


same here


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hope everyone had a Merry Christmas


----------



## wheresthebear (Sep 15, 2009)

I also need info on the wraps so I can get my turny arrows ready


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

up for the best wrap on the market


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

Bump


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

Just got the 3 sets we ordered in the mail today, they all look great...Thanks!!! Got some indoor arrows made up here are a couple of pics.


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

bump


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

those look sweet


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

ttt


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Anyone heard anything lately. Not responding to pms or emails.


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*I was also wondering myself. All 
I received was an acceptance e-mail.*


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

txarcher1 said:


> *I was also wondering myself. All
> I received was an acceptance e-mail.*


That's all I got


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Same here...


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

Did you send in your papers? I also have not heard anything back yet.


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

same here


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

ghost trail said:


> Did you send in your papers? I also have not heard anything back yet.


Ya sent mine in .. Nothing yet...


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

ghost trail said:


> Did you send in your papers? I also have not heard anything back yet.


Yep. He sent me a reply saying that he had them. Last I have heard from him. Tried pms and direct emails. No replies.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh well, tired of waiting. Got a 3D shoot this weekend and will be going ahead and fletching up my arrows without wraps.. Maybe next year.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

For you guys wanting to know, he has some of the designs here
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1050952


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

hope to here something soon


----------



## Schmucky (Feb 18, 2005)

*Has anybody Heard anything ???*

Sent in my paperwork but I have not Heard anything. Did anyone else get in contact with Jeff or company. Maybe some of you Staff Shooters can give me some direction ?? Just Wondering.


----------



## Flat Line (Oct 2, 2009)

Schmucky said:


> Sent in my paperwork but I have not Heard anything. Did anyone else get in contact with Jeff or company. Maybe some of you Staff Shooters can give me some direction ?? Just Wondering.


same here


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

Sent my contract in, talked to him on here a time or 2, but havent received anything from him yet.


----------



## wookie (Oct 11, 2002)

Nothing. No contact from CCA since the contract was mailed out in November. Oh well.


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Been trying to contact him and heard nothing.. Wanted to show some of his wraps off at the shoots but o well..


----------



## Schmucky (Feb 18, 2005)

*Thank's*

Thank's for the info guy's. maybe soon ?????


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

whitetail25 said:


> Been trying to contact him and heard nothing.. Wanted to show some of his wraps off at the shoots but o well..


Yep. Me also. I looked on his website for a phone number. There was not one. Hope nothing happened to him but am going my own way.


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

asa1485 said:


> Yep. Me also. I looked on his website for a phone number. There was not one. Hope nothing happened to him but am going my own way.


Thats what I was thinking also


----------



## Schmucky (Feb 18, 2005)

*asa1485*

Here's the number 402-372-9111, give Jeff a call and then let us know what you found out. Or anybody can call, I just left him a message via his website.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

I got a hold of him through facebook. He says he is busy with other part of his business, can't blame him there everyone needs to make money! LOL Just hit him up on facebook!


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*I am all for taking care of family first, but,
If he is going to offer something to everyone and 
not come through backing it up, then he should have
put more thought into it before taking on a new adventure.
Maybe he should leave something on this post saying SOMETHING.
Don't just leave us "Staff Shooters" out in the cold. Jmo - TX*


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

txarcher1 said:


> *I am all for taking care of family first, but,
> If he is going to offer something to everyone and
> not come through backing it up, then he should have
> put more thought into it before taking on a new adventure.
> ...


I agree.. Just atleast let us know whats up.. So we can move on..


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Could have done it a lot different for sure. Not responding to emails, pms, or returning phone calls is not the way to do it.

Not bashing the guy. No telling what is going on. Just not the right way. 


Best of luck.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Not taking up for the guy I was just letting you know how I went about getting a hold of him!


----------



## wookie (Oct 11, 2002)

Over the last couple of days, I have been messaging with Jeff on facebook.

Although I have opted out of the CCA Pro Staff because all my arrows are set up for the year, and I am not about to waste hundreds of dollars in new feathers, I have urged Jeff to come and respond to this thread.

Jeff makes a great product and I am sure you will all be happy once you get them.


----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

he needs to do something and he needs to do it now if he wants any staff shooters. I got people asking about wraps but I am not going to give his name if he is not going to answer anything we send. Don't want to stick my name out for him like that.


----------



## markcarlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I have not herd back from him eather i was asked to be on the pro staff. Not to happy with the way thang are going eather.


----------



## Schmucky (Feb 18, 2005)

*Staff Shooter's*

Has anybody heard anything ?? It's time to start fletching arrows for 3D. Does anybody know what's going on with CCA or Jeff. Is it up to us to contact them and order product's ?? Confused, Help................


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Im done with it.. I have tried to contact him without any luck.. I also was choosen to be on the staff, but am choosing to go another way.. Just wish he would of went about it a better way.. Its to bad I had alot of business lined up for him.. Good luck..:thumbs_up


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Last Chance!*



txarcher1 said:


> *I was also wondering myself. All
> I received was an acceptance e-mail.*


*Hello! Anybody Out There?*


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

Here are my 3D arrows with CCA Wraps! Guys I have not had any trouble getting hold of Jeff on Facebook. I got my initial order of 3 sets. I ordered another set two weeks ago and got them in the mail last week. Not sure why he is not coming to AT anymore.


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Facebook is not where he got 
his staff from. He got it here on AT!*


----------



## DFArcher (Mar 15, 2006)

txarcher1 said:


> *Facebook is not where he got
> his staff from. He got it here on AT!*


Dang right!!! Better to stay here and complain than to go over there and get your free wraps!!! :icon_1_lol:


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Not my point. And free is not the other issue either!
I guess Moses did go to the Mountain 
instead of the Mountain going to Moses. IMO*


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

I got my sons and my set in the mail yesterday. I also got him on facebook.


----------



## markcarlson (Jan 3, 2003)

HE NEED'S TO LERN HOW TO RUN A PRO STAFF AND THIS IS NOT THE WAY.:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

i agree not the best way to run things i already fletched all my arrows up owell last time i checked all my other companies did things threw archerytalk or there own company emails. not facebook owell best of luck to yall that are waiting


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

As a staff shooter for cca wraps, I am stepping out of this staff position. I can not promote a product that I do not use or have received. If I recommend this product and the customer has the same problem. It reflects me and I can't be associated with that. Best of luck to you. Scott Murphy


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, He came here looking for staff shooters. Sends emails out to the guys he wants to shoot for him and then just leaves everyone high and dry. 

I can understand that you want to switch over to Facebook. Fine.

But to not answer personal emails , phone calls, or even let the guys on here know he is leaving is just aa terrible way to do things.

Will not last long doing like that.

I do not have a Facebook account and will not open one just so I can get in touch with him since he has been "avoiding " everyone .:angry:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

arch3r8oy said:


> Here are my 3D arrows with CCA Wraps! Guys I have not had any trouble getting hold of Jeff on Facebook. I got my initial order of 3 sets. I ordered another set two weeks ago and got them in the mail last week. Not sure why he is not coming to AT anymore.


Then you need to pass on to him he has sure screwed up over here.

The arrows do look good though.


----------

